# RAF Newton



## Goldie87 (Feb 24, 2008)

Took a look round here this afternoon with stellauk and waynezbitz1 and his friend. Very interesting place and very eerie with all the abandoned houses and other buildings. Didn't get round much on this occasion, but will return.






Sign by footpath





In a housing area





Driveway





Squash court





Mess buildings





Bedroom





Function room





Kitchens





Dining area





Another function room





Bar





Garages and sign


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice, I love the way nature is taking back the function room.


----------



## stellauk (Feb 24, 2008)

Twas a good day shame we didnt get to see the runway bit and M.O.D part would have liked to take the risk


----------



## MD (Feb 24, 2008)

nice one fellas..
if your up for it again ill be there next time....
is the mod bit still used?


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 24, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice one fellas..
> if your up for it again ill be there next time....
> is the mod bit still used?



Yeah will definitely go back again, much more to see still!

I think the MOD bit he is referring to is RAF Tollerton, we drove past and stopped to have a look, 
lots of gliders lol.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 24, 2008)

Like seeing pics of RAF Newton, Drove past that place so many times, and never stopped for a look. They used to train the RAF Dogs there years ago, and one of my dad's friends left his dog to the RAF. Then we were got an invite to see his dog after his training, but then had moved to a base in Essex, so we went down there to see him. Unfortunately when we went, he'd been posted on duty in Northern Ireland, so still didn't get to see him. But were still allowed to walk around the kennels and all the training facities.

Did you manage to get anywhere near the control tower on this visit? or are you going back to finish the place off?

BTW, the former RAF Tollerton is now the local Nottingham City Airport. They also do parachute training there as well.

Here's a link to the airport website.

http://www.nottinghamairport.co.uk/airfield.html

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 24, 2008)

I see the MOD seemed to have the same taste in wallpaper as the NHS.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 24, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Did you manage to get anywhere near the control tower on this visit? or are you going back to finish the place off?



Nope, plan to do the rest of it another time.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent stuff guys. Think this is the first time I've seen pics of the interiors. Well done for getting those and look forward to seeing more from further visits in the future.


----------



## King Al (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks pritty good guys can't wait for more pics


----------



## kite flyer (Feb 25, 2008)

Good one.

I used to be a MR search dog handler, we visited the base to see how the RAF trained their guard dogs. Are they still considering turning it into an internment camp got immigrants?


----------

